# Brisket in a crockpot.



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

I have a gas grilll and seems I just cant get a brisket right it. I got it thawed and marinating. What I want to do is throw it in the crockpot with a bottle of BBQ sauce and water and simmer it for 3-4 hours is that what yall do can I get me some advice. Thanks yall.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

It will taste great, but it will taste like roast not brisket.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

agreed

at least put it on back of a wood pit for a few hrs first

i had a bud that used to cheat w liquid smoke , onions and peppers in a turkey roaster for chopped beef sammiches, but that was for sale and it was cheap


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

If we are eating brisket at noon I will put brisket in turkey roaster just before I go to bed then get up early and put it on the big pit for some smoke---bad to the bone is all I can say


----------



## GillGuerra (Jan 24, 2005)

How about searing it first on your gas grill then put it in the crockpot that way you get some more flavor on it


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

You can get a metal container for wood chips and place it on the grill with the meat and at least get some smoke flavor going. Try to keep the meat away from the direct heat and grill on low setting. Be sure to post up the results and pics. good luck


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

You need a real pit...not a Hank Hill propane grill. 

I'll ask my wife how she makes her brisket/roasts.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

If you put one in the crockpot but season and add rotel.

GOOD STUFF !!!


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

this is all you need.


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

Go to Lowes, they sell a stainless wood chip smoker box in the grill section. Its 3 inches by 11 inches or so with a hinged lid. 

Soak your woodchips, not chunks, of wood choice in some water. Fill the smoker box with said chips. Put the brisket on the half of grill with no direct heat. 

Put the smoker box on the hot side, preferably directly on the gas burner, no grate needed. Smoke for a couple hours on low, low heat. That will put a smoke ring on the brisket. 

Double wrap in extra heavy reynolds wrap. Place in oven for 6-8 hours on 210 degrees. Will be perfect.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Long Pole said:


> You need a real pit...not a Hank Hill propane grill.
> 
> *I'll ask my wife how she makes her brisket/roasts*.


At least he is manning his gas grill! :slimer:


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> At least he is manning his gas grill! :slimer:


No gas grill allowed at my house. She uses the crock pot.


----------

